# Katie RIP 4-8-2007/ 6-27-2020



## brigidluna (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sometimes all we can do is post a photo, then go to wipe away the tears. ((hugs))


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

sorry for your loss


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry.. she had such a sweet expression


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Dem eyes tho...

Sorry for your loss <3


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. I know how bad it hurts. I just lost my Sawyer.


----------

